# Honda eg2200 no output



## tim4 (Jul 6, 2014)

I am working on a Honda eg2200x generator with no output. The rotar measures 18 omes on the rings and the brushes are good. The exciter windings are putting out 40 volts ac and it has a new avr I bought for it. I tried putting 122 volts to the brushes after I disconnected the avr and still no output.


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

tim4 said:


> I am working on a Honda eg2200x generator with no output. The rotar measures 18 omes on the rings and the brushes are good. The exciter windings are putting out 40 volts ac and it has a new avr I bought for it. I tried putting 122 volts to the brushes after I disconnected the avr and still no output.


Tim, there's a very extensive troubleshooting procedure in the Honda shop manual. You need a voltmeter and it might help to have a load bank or test load of some kind. There's a 12V DC battery test (applied to the brushes) where you measure a 1/2 dozen test points, and this will narrow it down to the diode, stator, or the AVR. 

Honda sells paper copies on both eBay and Amazon (free shipping) :

*Honda Power Equipment Shop Manuals on eBay*
*Honda Power Equipment Shop Manuals on Amazon*


----------



## tim4 (Jul 6, 2014)

Is the diode you are referring to the same as the rectifier?


Robert Coats said:


> Tim, there's a very extensive troubleshooting procedure in the Honda shop manual. You need a voltmeter and it might help to have a load bank or test load of some kind. There's a 12V DC battery test (applied to the brushes) where you measure a 1/2 dozen test points, and this will narrow it down to the diode, stator, or the AVR.
> 
> Honda sells paper copies on both eBay and Amazon (free shipping) :
> 
> ...


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

Not necessarily. You can have a single diode, but a rectifier has at least 2 diodes if not more in it.
A rectifier usually take AC and converts to DC. Diodes usually limit current and direction it travels.


----------



## tim4 (Jul 6, 2014)

Where is the other diode located thanks


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

tim4 said:


> Where is the other diode located thanks


There is only one "diode" on the EG2200, and the style varies depending on the serial number; some have four-prongs, others have only three. The diode is mounted to rear housing of the genset, and I think it's under the cover:


----------



## tim4 (Jul 6, 2014)

Robert Coats said:


> There is only one "diode" on the EG2200, and the style varies depending on the serial number; some have four-prongs, others have only three. The diode is mounted to rear housing of the genset, and I think it's under the cover:


Thanks are you referring to the rectifier that has 3 wires on it?


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

tim4 said:


> Thanks are you referring to the rectifier that has 3 wires on it?


Depending the the serial number, the generator should have either a 4-prong or 3-prong style (part number 10 or 11 in the illustration).

Honda parts calls it a "diode" but I think it's really a multi-diode bridge, not sure if it is technically a rectifier or not.


----------



## tim4 (Jul 6, 2014)

Robert Coats said:


> Depending the the serial number, the generator should have either a 4-prong or 3-prong style (part number 10 or 11 in the illustration).
> 
> Honda parts calls it a "diode" but I think it's really a multi-diode bridge, not sure if it is technically a rectifier or not.


I tried another rectifier and the generator still does not put out. What else can I check. How do I check the field windings thanks.


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

tim4 said:


> I tried another rectifier and the generator still does not put out. What else can I check. How do I check the field windings thanks.


See post #2; I'd get a paper shop manual direct from Honda; the shop manual has very extensive troubleshooting procedures, way too much to try and share here.


----------



## Waypoint (Jan 28, 2014)

EBay presently shows plenty of options for used manuals for the EG2200X or Z model.


----------



## tim4 (Jul 6, 2014)

I tested the rectifier again and I went from the positive to one leg it made a 1.5 buzzer buz but I went to the other let and I could bearly hear the buzzer so I think the diode is bad. Where can I get a 3 prong diode for the eg2200x thanks


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

tim4 said:


> I tested the rectifier again and I went from the positive to one leg it made a 1.5 buzzer buz but I went to the other let and I could bearly hear the buzzer so I think the diode is bad. Where can I get a 3 prong diode for the eg2200x thanks


Any Honda dealer can order that part for you; find one using this link:

*Find A Honda Dealer*


----------



## tim4 (Jul 6, 2014)

Robert Coats said:


> Any Honda dealer can order that part for you; find one using this link:
> 
> *Find A Honda Dealer*


I replaced the rectifier no different so I traced the soldered wire on the rectifier and it goes to one leg on a 2 pole breaker and the other terminal connects to the ground terminal on the panel that fits on top of the generator. I thought that leg is the ac input to the rectifier.


----------



## tim4 (Jul 6, 2014)

tim4 said:


> I replaced the rectifier no different so I traced the soldered wire on the rectifier and it goes to one leg on a 2 pole breaker and the other terminal connects to the ground terminal on the panel that fits on top of the generator. I thought that leg is the ac input to the rectifier.


does any one know where I can get a wiring diagram so a friend can help me with the generator?


----------



## Waypoint (Jan 28, 2014)

Google doesn't hurt:

Honda EG2200X Owner's Manual (Page 31 of 37)


----------



## tim4 (Jul 6, 2014)

Waypoint said:


> Google doesn't hurt:
> 
> Honda EG2200X Owner's Manual (Page 31 of 37)


On the rectifier which color wire is the ac input and where is it suppose to connect too thanks.


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

tim4 said:


> On the rectifier which color wire is the ac input and where is it suppose to connect too thanks.


The 3-terminal diode has two gray wires, one from each side of the DC winding/coil. The output lead is white/red and connects to one side of the DC circuit breaker.


----------



## tim4 (Jul 6, 2014)

Robert Coats said:


> The 3-terminal diode has two gray wires, one from each side of the DC winding/coil. The output lead is white/red and connects to one side of the DC circuit breaker.


I checked the field windings for continuity. The 2 gray wires have continuity and are not grounded. I checked the 2 wire terminals that have Philip screws on them and they also have continuity and they are not grounded. I also checked the pair of wire terminals that the plug which has 3 wires on it go in to and they are okay. The light green wire that is on the plug I did not bother with.


----------



## tim4 (Jul 6, 2014)

On the generator how do I test the avr. I bought a new one but voltage is going in to it but not coming out of it.


----------

